# street deals



## jesuse (May 9, 2011)

shady times iv got no yeild for at least 4week ,
so 4 more weeks of scoreing on the streets, hears wot i picked tonight. boy couldent tell me wot strain it was/atleast it was dry and stinky as you have got to watch when scoreing my end i new this lad since he was a baby £25 it weighd 3.5 grams and stinks like [fart gass] you get out joke shops no joke it must be some skunk for sure 3 bongs and im high as a pilots sandwich box!! peace [j]


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 9, 2011)

:rofl:


gotta love those street dealers


----------



## jesuse (May 10, 2011)

at this point in time 4u2smoke i have //few morw weeks and i should be sorted for herb and ther will be no need score on the streets


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2011)

thats the reason we grow my friend....

1.  Better meds

2.  Never ending suply

here Ill share some my 2 yr cured Bubba kush:48:  

Happy Harvesting


----------



## Roddy (May 10, 2011)

show off


----------



## jesuse (May 10, 2011)

2 year,  that would be taste!! mines lucky if it gets past couple ay month im in to in strait away// i need to turn it up a notch, and try grow enough to last my needs,, iv started 5 more autos just ther ,,,,,,jus gona keep my auto crosses comeing/////peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> show off


 

:lama:



Mojo for the autos *jesuse :48:*


----------



## PencilHead (May 10, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> and im high as a pilots sandwich box!! peace [j]


 
You're a character, my friend--that right there's funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 10, 2011)

First small harvest changed my life.... I know it'll be the same for you jesuse.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2011)

Well let's hope you can leave the street dealers behind soon....I don't missing copping off the streets at all.


----------



## astrobud (May 10, 2011)

it bites , i had to get some off the skreet also, i got about a week behind but im caught up now. i found a quarter size bud of some blue cheese under the bed the other day, been there over 8 months now that was tastey :hubba:


----------



## jesuse (May 10, 2011)

ohc this ant my 1st yeild dol,,, iv been messing with mj since i was a kid,, iv not long moved house so all was new space/had 2 start all ova again,  iv got tuns of beans to do just ant got the bigest spaces but my lil cuz says i can have half meter in his grow area he runs 1000watt hps so hapy days ahead ,,,and sumer just round the corner im gona try sort me enough to do me year round /,,,,pencil head im not nobody budy jus a high guy but im glad you atleast like my pater/ peace [j]i hope this to sir hamster // wish i had big blue cheese nugs lieing about under my bed,..


----------



## Bleek187 (May 10, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> The reason I dont score on the street is because the money goes into the pockets of rapists, torturers and murderers, apart from the fact that it is simply too damn dangerous.


 
wow.. This is one of the most ignorant things ive seen on here in awhile.


----------



## Roddy (May 10, 2011)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> wow.. This is one of the most ignorant things ive seen on here in awhile.



Maybe this is the case where the poster lives...


----------



## jesuse (May 11, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Maybe this is the case where the poster lives...


 ye mybe hes from glasgow aswell!!


----------



## Roddy (May 11, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> ye mybe hes from glasgow aswell!!



Yes....ignorance merely means a lack of knowledge, more or less, I suspect some of us are ignorant as to how others live! It's all good, we learn as we go....but we shouldn't throw stones if we're possibly ignorant on the subject ourselves!

No knock on you Bleek, my friend, just saying it's a big world with many different cultures and laws!!


----------



## niteshft (May 11, 2011)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> wow.. This is one of the most ignorant things ive seen on here in awhile.


 
@Bleek187, And unfortunately we see negetive posts like yours way too, often. What happened with respecting each other, we are here for the same goals not to cut each other down.


----------



## Hick (May 11, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> The reason I dont score on the street is because the money goes into the pockets of rapists, torturers and murderers, apart from the fact that it is simply too damn dangerous.



bleek!....  "I" have to agree 100% with leafminer in his particular case. 
The 'suppliers' in his area, are NOT your average, run of the mill, closet grower..
He lives IN a _"war zone"_....:bolt:


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2011)

Yeah isn't leaf down in Mexico? They will force you off the road, shoot you and bury you right there. Whole different animal then the US drug dealers.


----------



## Hick (May 11, 2011)

yup, murderers at least


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2011)

Im a gonna smoke me :bong:


----------



## PencilHead (May 11, 2011)

Don't forget beheadings--they got beheadings too.  So if they behead you while you're still alive, is that torture or murder?


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 11, 2011)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> wow.. This is one of the most ignorant things ive seen on here in awhile.


 
I felt the same about your comment. 

@leafminer ... hope you are well.


----------



## Bleek187 (May 11, 2011)

well.. U guys can feel how U want.. and im not trying to be rude or piss people off. but to throw out a statement like this "The reason I dont score on the street is because the money goes into the pockets of rapists, torturers and murderers" to me implies that people selling weed on the street are"rapists, torturers and murderers."  

now... if it was along the lines of "im in mexico AND The reason I dont score on the street is because the money goes into the pockets of rapists, torturers and murderers" maybe i wouldnt think like i did about it.. The fact is, what he said was that people who sell weed on the street are rapists, torturers and murderers.. that sir.. as a general statement...IMO...  is ignorant..

I see that no one likes what i said and for that i am sorry.. In no way did i intend to make anyone mad or to belittle anyone. Leaf, to you i personaly apologize. I should not have said that the way that i did. My bad.


----------



## dman1234 (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like we can chaulk this one up to a misunderstanding, no harm no foul.


----------



## dman1234 (May 11, 2011)

you need to move, i dont mean that with any malice, you just need to pack up and move.


----------



## Mutt (May 11, 2011)

> I could show you videos of people having their heads cut off by butcher knife and faces flayed off and stuck on footballs.


ok I'm not eating dinner or sleeping tonite.


----------



## Bleek187 (May 11, 2011)

i read somewhere that not only are the drug cartels cutting peoples heads off, but people whos family members were killed by the cartels have formed there own gangs and are beheading the members of the drug cartels.. pretty crazy stuff


----------



## leafminer (May 11, 2011)

I'm too paranoid to want to comment further, therefore, and I trust the mods will approve, I have deleted my posts.


----------



## jesuse (May 12, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> I'm too paranoid to want to comment further, therefore, and I trust the mods will approve, I have deleted my posts.


       why ye so para budy ,,,,mybe it to much herb or wrong strain ay herb ,,,,, glasgows shady to bro murder capital of eroup knife and gun crime is rife on the streets mindless gang war simply all over difrent scheams im not sayin my bits worse than yours but i think you should get an ak47 and im not talking weed if things realy are as bad as you think//no smoke without fire/[j] peace


----------



## StoneyBud (May 12, 2011)

Man, I love my little one acre piece of earth. Quiet, peaceful, I make my own booze and grow my own weed. 

I've lived in places with gangs and lots of violence. I don't miss it.

Peace to all of you. I wish you could all come stay with me.


----------



## Ruffy (May 12, 2011)

:holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep: yup thats 3 :holysheep:!! thank god i live in canada. close that boarder and dont go to mexico


----------



## Mutt (May 12, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Man, I love my little one acre piece of earth. Quiet, peaceful, I make my own booze and grow my own weed.
> 
> I've lived in places with gangs and lots of violence. I don't miss it.
> 
> Peace to all of you. I wish you could all come stay with me.


mines 5 acres and backs up to 1000 acres that is protected and can never be tree harvested or developed in my lifetime.. I'm Already there buddy 
I just have to watch out for gangs of misquotes chiggers ticks and fire ants...them some hard core things LOL


----------



## StoneyBud (May 12, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I just have to watch out for gangs of misquotes chiggers ticks and fire ants...them some hard core things LOL


 
Dude, I bought a "Mosquito Magnet" *mosquitomagnet.com *and after 6 months of constant use, it made my acre almost totally free of ANY biting, flying insects. It killed skeeters, biting flies, gnats....you name it.

After it's first month, I pulled the capture net out of it and it truly grossed me out. Must have been 10 thousand bugs in that thing.

What it does is lessen the amount of "Breeders" of each species in the acre it's in. That in turn makes less and less for it to do.

Prior to using it, if you went out anywhere in my yard with no shirt on and only shorts, the critters would latch onto you and fly off with your body....hehe, not really, but I'm sure you get the point.

After 6 months and from then on, I can go out with no shirt and only shorts and *maybe* get bit once in 30 minutes.

I had to find the best location to set it, but that only took a few weeks of trial and error. When I hit the *sweet-spot*, the collection bag in it started filling rapidly.

Worth the $800 it cost if you do a lot of yard stuff like I do. I've had it now for about 5 years and it still works great.

I broadcast Spectricide Fire Ant Killer on the entire acre, twice a year. That gets rid of em.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 12, 2011)

Hey stoney i dont suposse you are after a lifelong lodger are you my friend or mutt same goes for you if stoney says no.
Lol
Hey jesuse scotland is lame bigman i work there 6 months of the year kilmarnock glasgow inverness edinburgh peterhead easterhouse i get what ya saying jesuse but 'Mekico' is slightly different in its ways.
Dont see many people beheaded at the roadside in glasgow these daze.
Maybe easterhouses.
Lol
T4


----------



## StoneyBud (May 12, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hey stoney i dont suposse you are after a lifelong lodger are you my friend or mutt same goes for you if stoney says no.
> Lol


 
Well let's see....if you do all the yard work and harvest trimming... 
I might be able to put you up for eleventy two ninety five a week. :doh: 

hehe, crack me up!


----------



## jesuse (May 13, 2011)

mexico sure is shady i know ,,,,, but the streets are not literd with bodies,,, no chance i know peeps that holiday ther,,,, and i totaly get wot bleek was saying ,,, the dealers round my way are kids iv knowing all ther  days they are not beasts[rapists] ,,,, i know wots going down in mexico with all the drug wars some smart asss from over my way invented a lil box wee all watch[tv] and i see about quite often ,,,wot you dont see is the lil kid from glasgow that opend up an other lil kids face with a razor simply cause he lives in a difrent street[welcom to hell] ,,, i just dont belive leaf should be so para and if he has to step over bodies on the way to shops atleast its some beast[rapist] id kick it out the way,,,planB your right bruv glasgow is laim yes ehouse shady place watch when you ther kids are crazy ther rife with young teams [gangs] and junkies .////peace[j]


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 13, 2011)

Jesuse people holiday in Cancun etc and not where leaf lives i can assure you of that man.
Funny story mate is scottish born in posh part of scotland anyway we are at some football match years ago probs celtic/rangers and we end up in easterhouse when we are drinking in locals pub mate turns to me and says ffs dont let on im from xxxx place as they will carve me up.
Lol
T4


----------



## jesuse (May 14, 2011)

and im still lovein theos street deals,,,, hear 1 i got 2day himilayan gold nice melow high and smell great ,,, few more weeks of street then ill have my own crop.,,,,, hapy days,,,,,[j]


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 14, 2011)

A old friend of mine from the BC Dud days showed up at the house today,he moved down to northern cali about 10 years ago to seek his fortune. Anyway he gave me 10 grams of Alaskan ICE, good looking herb, the free stuff always seems to be the best.


----------



## jesuse (May 15, 2011)

skag looks potent sir,,,i pay threw the nose for it at the moment bout£10 a gram but its safe and nice i know the sorce wher its growing and guy is cool,,,, skag  as you may rember i spoke to you b4 about contam weed thats on our streets so paying  for good stuff,,, thats a good freind you have ther you should pay him a visit when you yeild sum,,, he scratch your back you scratch his,,,,///this stuff im tokein on is good it only 7:30am and im up an just had 3 bongs to start my day off ,,, peace [j]


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 15, 2011)

i'm havein trouble grasping a L, in american dollars is that a pound? They don't let me out much,I'm just a old retired logger, never go anywhere unless the fishings good there, real good. lol but ya, my buddie, he'll get to be a deckhand for this years crabbing season, salmon season, and some halibut and bottom fishing. i talked about him steppin up and running things, I'm gettin to old to handle everything,I can still do it but, no theres some stuff i just can't do anymore. besides that he owes me a couple hundred bucks for a pickup i sold him in 1991. i went to a cannibis farmers market today jesuse, you woulda loved it, i'll be posting about it later.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 15, 2011)

couldn't figure out the L with the squiggly through it, you have a Euro. keyboard or something, I'm a total computer cripple.


----------



## jesuse (May 16, 2011)

skag its in pounds,,, but i belive £10 to = $17 thats how much im paying for a gram at the moment,, shoking i know//
wow farmers market!!! i dream of this sort of stuff ,,,,,your right bro i would love it,,,,iv been to amesterdam few times and its great if i dident have a young family i would stay ther the weed scene is great fun very mellow in the coffe shops,///peace [j]


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 16, 2011)

It was pretty cool but all the weed was harvested to soon in m opinion, still good smoke though. Smoking some stuff called God bud, its pretty good and Kung Foo goo, pretty decent.


----------



## Badger (May 17, 2011)

Send some down here bro... it`s dried up here in the last two weeks...


----------



## jesuse (May 17, 2011)

hit the streets badger budy,,,,,i hate doin it but it the only way to get high just now couple more weeks and im sorted with my own,,,, its no good when ther no pot,,, i feel for you bruv.  [j]


----------



## StoneyBud (May 17, 2011)

Hey Badger, I feel for you man! I never want any weed as bad as when I'm out. Weird, but true!  

I wish you were my neighbor. I'd give you a bag, man! I recently *found* a pound I'd forgotten I even had. I was getting low on Kush and opened the cardboard box I keep my larger stashes in and behold! There is was, sitting there in a gallon baggie. I had a great laugh at myself.

When I have Kush in stock, it's all I want. I'm down to just a quarter oz of kush now and won't see a harvest of it until June 12th. I'm smokin up on the Aurora I found and teasin myself with the Kush.

Good luck to you man! I hope you score. Be careful out there on the street.


----------



## Badger (May 17, 2011)

I was in the pub at lunch time `n` one of my bros gave me half a bud so I am o.k. for a while... it sure smells good but we have NO clue *"what"* it is but, he he, man it sure floats my boat...


----------



## jesuse (May 20, 2011)

once again im haven to take to the streets to find some herb,,, iv got word that thers some nice stinky at a place i used to live,,,so haveing had my last bongs worth bout an hour or so im going chaseing it in next couple of hours,,,,i hope i get sorted as iv no prospect of toke tonight if i dont get sorted,,,,couple more weeks of this then i hope i dont need to be doing this any more....peace[j]


----------



## jesuse (May 20, 2011)

and hears wot i got northern lights cronic cross,,, smells good,,, but rip off prices 1.5grams for£20 bout $34 shoking i know,,, but it only opction just now till i chop chop peace ,,,[j]


----------



## Locked (May 20, 2011)

Dam jesuse.....we gotta get you get you cropping out as quick as we can so you can stop blowing cash on the street.
Hope it at least hits well.


----------



## Ruffy (May 20, 2011)

$150-200 a oz here in b.c canada. names like n.lights , hippie crack, p.kush, desiel, sour...., almost whatever you want @ a good price. but id rather have my own clean girl to smoke. enjoy everyone


----------



## jesuse (May 20, 2011)

i know sir hamster ,,, iv turned it up a notch,, got alsorts of auto grows going,,,, jus put 50 at my lil cuzs set up he runs 1000 hps,,, and 50/50 the yeild with me,,, and iv started a 2nd small veg space to start my autos in till they sex,,,, iv got lots of beans to play with,,, aswell as 2 lil autos redy soon and im 20 days in to flowering a northern lights,,, so ther will defo be lot less of scoreing on the streets ,,,,if the weeds good its top dollar,,,, weed costs more than gold to the gram my way crazy stuff
ruffy my man wish i was out your way bro 150 200 $ thats bout 90 120 £ my way i would love that


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 20, 2011)

Hey Jesuse, I'VE GOT YOUR NIEGHBORHOOD pictured as in the movie the commitments, would that be correct? Hope your harvest shines.


----------



## jesuse (May 20, 2011)

yes skag prety much like only noy much singing ,,,i hope my harvsts shine to bro....iv relised i have to cut down some im hiting the bong 20 a day mybe more and it costing me threw the nose,,,peeps are riping off with the prices


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 22, 2011)

The mrs. manicured the Dutch treat tonight, now the waiting really gets tough, and I can actually play with my cindy with the DT gone, be smoking her soon!!! My Mazzar staple is cureing real sweet. I've done a couple of different things this cure that i think made a difference in taste, I used to do this in the 70s and i'd forgotton it, when ts manicured and hung on the line in the shed, once a day I'd slide three plants together  on the line and pull a big plastic bag gently around them and bunch it at the top, I did this almost everyday for two hours to slow down the drying time more, the smokes really sweet already, the green taste is gone, i'll see what the hygrometer says tommorow morning, before i case them up and put into storage.


----------



## jesuse (May 22, 2011)

hansum stash skag !!! sounds good with yer cure you got on do ye feel it inprooves taste aswell as smell?? i may try this soon,,,,my bit i scored of on friday is narly gone,,, but im gona hang off buying more iv got couple ay autos dryin took them down with bout 10/ amber ,,,it should  do me few weeks any ways then ill have my northern lights down beging of july and hopefully keep it comeing... peace [j]


----------



## StoneyBud (May 22, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> The mrs. manicured the Dutch treat tonight...


 
Sweet stash there man! Looking very good! Congrats on a great harvest!:aok: :yay: :banana: :smoke1:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 22, 2011)

thanks stoney, I worked hard for that stash, It's so pungent the wife got sick cleaning it,(like it's a fish) lol. i do have two more just like her at about 40 days, and the blz super silver haze comeing pretty quick too, a summer of smoke, we've had a couple decent days this year temperture wise, my outdoor plans are suffering. heres a couple pic i took last night of whats left in the room, I need to empty her and bomb, and do some cleaning,i don't have bugs bothering the plants but I saw a little knat.


----------



## jesuse (May 22, 2011)

hear 1 down 


i recon i could fill 10 of they tiny lil dealer bags iv been geting riped off with,,,,,so im hopeing to stay off the streets and away from dealers/// you got much on the outs skag? i plan on going out with some june,,, its the only way they stand a chance in scotland,/. peace  [j]


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 23, 2011)

ya I built a little Green-to in the back yard, I'll run about 5 plants in 16 feet of ground 4 ft wide. I'll go out and take some pics this evening,when I button her up.


----------



## scotsman (May 23, 2011)

hey jesuse just noticed your from glasgow mate im from paisley lol you think you got it bad


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 24, 2011)

Hey Jesuse, here's what I'm doing outside, the bigger pots i'll start putting them in a pitch black shed when the 4 oclock whistle goes off. I'll force them into bud then make getting them in and out of the shed, my day job. i'll be harvesting the ones left in pots in August, any of the pot thieves don't start looking here till sept. to steal outdoors, mine will be harvested by then, and probanly cured, the ones in the pots, the ones I put in the ground inside this will yield about a pound per plant, there will only be room for 4 maybe 5 plants, I've had some really good crops from this spot but never inside a greenhouse deal, i've got some huge expectations, no more bud rot,the two 8 foot panels in front lift like car hoods and I'm gonna have some hinged doweling to hold them open i'll be putting a lock on the front, the sides are just closed off and i'm gonna put jealosy windows that fold down on the top. for ventilation, I'll also fix the front panels so they can be partilly proped open in the summer. My fan I'll hang a occilating fan from the roof eave upside down, like in my flower room.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 24, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC, that is just beautiful man.

What a perfect way to make it happen.


----------



## jesuse (May 24, 2011)

scotsman said:
			
		

> hey jesuse just noticed your from glasgow mate im from paisley lol you think you got it bad


 paisley boy ay!! hapnan scotsman good to see a felow scott on hear ,,,,, stuffs bad our way ay everyones out to make off ye it seems these days,,, iv started plenty autos im etheir gona end up realy high all year round or in barr L [prison] im sick of dealing with all the wrong yins,,,, peace and safe ops to you budy   //[j]

skag good op you got going budy!! is this legit? or you like me no fear of law and forcement? great crop you gona have!! id be makeing hash,cookies,bho,chik pies, the lot .peace [j]


----------



## scotsman (May 24, 2011)

nice setup Skag stick a beware guard dog sign up on it that will make anyone think twice about approaching it lol, jesuse let's hope we dont end up in the big hoose mate lol P:S what type of scales do you guys use to weigh your grow be interesting to see what my plants yeild


----------



## Hick (May 24, 2011)

:rofl:....:hubba:


----------



## scotsman (May 24, 2011)

im thinking it was the spelling mistake? gaurd do / instead of guard dog or am i missing somthing? lol


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> :rofl:....:hubba:



You are very funny today, what are you smoking, i will have what your having. 


I use cooking scales. Shows grams and ounces.

Glad you two Scots found each other, very fun.


----------



## jesuse (May 24, 2011)

ha yes its nice not to be the only scott on the pot!!! i tryd to get my mum on hear,,, she wasent haveing it shes anti pot for some reson!!

 i like this place been hear quite while and still havent been bannd,,, iv been on few fourms and alwas wind up bannd,, cause peeps alwas say bad stuf bout spelling and grammer then turns bad and im bannd,, peeps hear are difrent more understanding grenly nicer  spot on good place to be,///peace all  [j]


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 25, 2011)

Did someone mention scales, Ha I caught a 15 lb. 6 1/2 ounce bass at banks lake, it broke my line and got away right at the net, what a bummer. i smoked plenty after that!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 25, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> SKAGITMAGIC, that is just beautiful man.
> 
> What a perfect way to make it happen.


 Thanks stoney, its gonna happen, Some of my outdoor is already 3 feet tall, best i've ever done in may this far north, it enabled me to get a jump start, i'm really tempted to take a few DT back inside the room, thats against my grain, bugs ya know, Everything outside got a little forbid maitenence about 15 days ago, I don't have mites but i dont want them, anyway I sprayed them figureing to take em back inside after a big veg. I really have faith in the forbid. That would give me 5 big dutches indoor and 1 fairly good sized c99, I know have 17 C99 clones rooted and in coco, I've never puffed any cindy, can't wait


----------



## Hick (May 25, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Did someone mention scales, Ha I caught a 15 lb. 6 1/2 ounce bass at banks lake, it broke my line and got away right at the net, what a bummer. i smoked plenty after that!!



Every fisherman I ever met was a liar, 'till I met you. ...Now you have me wondering about 'you' as well.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 27, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Every fisherman I ever met was a liar, 'till I met you. ...Now you have me wondering about 'you' as well. the only time a fisherman ever tells the truth,is when he calls another fisherman a liar.


----------



## Erbal (May 27, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Did someone mention scales, Ha I caught a 15 lb. 6 1/2 ounce bass at banks lake, it broke my line and got away right at the net, what a bummer. i smoked plenty after that!!



I hate when fish get away. I usually don't keep it unless it weighs 20lbs. I think Alaska might of spoiled me 

Edit:

P.S. I once caught a fish <--------------------------------------------------------this big----------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 27, 2011)

Erbal said:
			
		

> I hate when fish get away. I usually don't keep it unless it weighs 20lbs. I think Alaska might of spoiled me
> 
> Edit:
> 
> P.S. I once caught a fish <--------------------------------------------------------this big----------------------------------------------------------->


 you's suppose to say if he broke your line and got away, how do you know how big he was, no bites  lol


----------



## Erbal (May 28, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> you's suppose to say if he broke your line and got away, how do you know how big he was, no bites  lol


Although line breaks do happen, I have lost more flys and weights pulling up the rocky bottom that consists of the Kenai river then I ever did losing them to fish. Honestly, I am more worried about losing a fish due to the idiocy of other people who don't really know how to combat fish.
If you have ever been combat fishing, then you know what to do when someone yells "Fish On". You reel in your line and get out of the water. Not doing so allows the fish to wrap the line around either your line or your legs, allowing the line to slack up and help the fish free itself. I have lost a few fish this way. :cry:

But as far as being able to know how big he was when he got away, I consider myself fairly accurate at eyeballing the size of Red Salmon. As a fellow fisherman, you know that the fun of not actually catching the fish lies in knowing how much bigger the fish gets with every telling of the tale ... Not that I do that ... 



			
				Erbal said:
			
		

> I usually don't keep FISH unless it weighs AT LEAST 20lbs


I fixed my sentence.

Edit: Forgot to mention the photo is of the Kenai River on a day of some easy going combat fishing.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 28, 2011)

That pic you posted is crazy! We have a place like that here. At high tide, the water backs into a lake and thousands of fish go with it into the brackish water. It's elbow to elbow near that back-flow and all kinds of craziness happens.

Too many people for me. I like fishing alone.


----------



## Erbal (May 28, 2011)

I definitely don't fight the crowds like that as much anymore, but the fish is like crack, you do crazy stuff to get it. For the most part I go dipnetting. That is where the true fun lies, just scooping the fish out of the water 

My record fish caught and kept during any one trip would be my limit of 30. I tend to throw the scrawny ones back ... My biggest record fish caught this way would be a King salmon at about 60-65 lbs.

What sort of fish do you go for Stoney?

I just want to say that this thread has been thoroughly hijacked so hit this.
:48:


----------



## StoneyBud (May 28, 2011)

To keep from jackin the thread any more, I've started one for the fishing stories:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56604

Join me there!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 28, 2011)

Hey Stoney, erbal, the fishin thread, myself whether I'm fishin big scampis for halibut or little jigs for crappie, I've been blessed with oportunitys to fish, and I fish alot, I've done quite a bit of combat fishing, mostly for kings, Monday I'm leaving for Chinook,Wa. at the mouth of the columbia to plunk big sardine wrapped quickfish,We'll fish sturgeon also.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 4, 2011)

with my harvest dun now,,, ill be back to the streets for few more weeks,,, iv got bit of swiss cheese lined up for tonight ,,,,i could have made my weed do me longer and i should have,, i just smashed it every morning,day and night :doh: was smoking like a king for couple ay weeks,,,,iv got a northern lights thats dew down end of the month ,,, think ill give my wife half it to hide from me :hubba: mybe last me longer nxt time. peace[j]


----------

